# Farmhouse and 10 acres



## Our Little Farm

We are selling our much loved farm due to medical reasons. 

It is located in Floyd County, VA. 

The house is pretty, very solid, 4 bed, 2 bath. 2000 sq ft. 











The farm is fully fenced, and has a large 4 stall barn with loft, fully stocked pond, mature fruit trees, mature maple trees, year round creek and great garden area. Mature blueberry bushes and strawberry patch. 

This farm could easily be your families dream homestead. It has everything you could desire, rural community, wonderful like minded neighbors (who also do maple syruping), great schools and homeschooling groups, good area for employment within 20-40 mins. 

There is a play yard for the children seperated from the pasture, with swings, slide and climbing frame (wooden), tire swing and just outside of this is an all weather creek with a bridge, perfect for endless hrs of childhood fun. 

Right now we raise Jacob sheep, feeder pigs, free range chickens, are bee-keepers and have a vegetable garden and plenty of fruit from our trees and bushes, and we tap our maple trees to make syrup. All livestock and what is needed could be sold with the farm.

There are wonderful covered porches, cellar, 6 person hot tub, and a fairly new 16K whole house propane back up generator with automatic tranfer switch.

We are asking $249,000 and desire only serious enquiries. Photos sent privately by request only.


----------



## Pamela

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Stonybrook

I too am sorry that you are having to sell. The place looks so pretty and friendly.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Absolutely beautiful property in an absolutely beautiful part of the world. I'm sorry to hear you have to sell, OLF, but am glad you have offered it here -- hopefully it will encourage another HTer to take the next step along their personal homesteading path.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Thank you everyone. Tracy, posting it here in the hope one of my fellow HT'ers could enjoy it as much as I do was the plan. It is already set up for everything a homesteader would want.
Livestock, bees, garden. old and new fruit orchards and a nice stocked fishing pond. 

The kitchen is somewhat dated, but the cabinet space is unheard of these days and good quality!
It is an old house, built in 1908 but taken care of and updated. 

This place is perfect for a family. Perfect if you want to embrace the homesteading lifestyle and it is in a wonderful area. 

I hope someone buys it that loves it as much as I do.


OLF


----------



## shanzone2001

I know this must be so hard for you. I hope someone from HT buys it and then maybe you can go back and visit your beloved home!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial

I'm so sorry you have to move. Praying that decisions are easy, offers are high and transitions aree smooth.


----------



## Rocktown Gal

I'm sorry that you have to sell your beloved home...decisions like these are never easy. Praying for you and your family!


----------



## Our Little Farm

shanzone2001 said:


> I know this must be so hard for you. I hope someone from HT buys it and then maybe you can go back and visit your beloved home!


Wouldn't that be wonderful? I could teach them anything they needed to know if they wanted me to, as I plan on staying in this area as it is so nice.


----------



## Fowler

You have a beautiful home....


----------



## Our Little Farm

It is perfect for a family that want a place already set up. All the hardwork already done and have a good start. Our neighbors are the best. 

This is very hard for me.


----------



## Lizza

I am so sorry OLF. I hope your beautiful home and farm goes to someone who loves it as much as you do and also will be praying for your family for any medical problems you might be experiencing. Hugs.


----------



## Murray in ME

I'm so sorry to hear that OLF. I know how much you and your family love your little farm. I hope you find someone who will appreciate it as much as you do.


----------



## Our Little Farm

The property is in Floyd county, lots of organic and natural farming and business. An area known for its love of music and love of the land, but don't take my word for it. 
Mother Earth News wrote an article this year! 
_
This tiny townâs big back-to-the-land spirit and celebration of traditional American folk music make it a great place youâve (maybe) never heard of.

_
http://www.motherearthnews.com/nature-community/great-places-floyd-virginia-zm0z11zrog.aspx


----------



## MaryE

OLF, check your PM's...


----------



## Our Little Farm

Got it Mary! I know your love of our area.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I am happy to send more photos to anyone that might be interested. This is a wonderful part of Virginia.


----------



## Karen

We've been to OLF's place it is absolutely the most beautiful and serene place ever! I didn't think the kitchen was outdated at all, rather is totally country charm with tons of storage and these HUGE shelves for home canned goods. The area around there is gorgeous! It's one of those places that, when you get there, you wish you never had to leave. It also has the most beautiful big hostas (that I've always kidded that I'm bringing a shovel on my next visit) and huge trees and shade. The back porch overlooks the garden and pastures and is to die for! If we could afford it, we'd snatch this place up in an instant!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Thank you Karen! 

There are a few HT members near here. 

I do hope someone that wants a lovely homestead already set up for maple syruping, livestock, bees, a childrens play area and fully stocked pond will want to come and view this place!

I would not be selling unless we had to. I love it here, love my neighbors, love the mountain breezes and the fact that we don't get many mosquitoes!


----------



## reese

*We'd love it, but a 5 hour commute one way to DC just doesn't work LOL... You're home..looks beyond delightful and I hope the person that snatches it up appreciates it for what it is.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Our Little Farm- I am also saddened for you needing to sell your wonderful homestead and beautiful home, may you get what you are asking for it, and will pray about the medical issues.


----------



## Texasmama

I would love more information on your beautiful homestead! I PM'ed you.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Thank you Texasmama, pm sent back. 

Reese, now, you know you LOVE this area! Where else can you chase chickens and ducks through the woods, across creeks and so on? Best yet, with friends? LOL


----------



## Our Little Farm

lorichristie said:


> Our Little Farm- I am also saddened for you needing to sell your wonderful homestead and beautiful home, may you get what you are asking for it, and will pray about the medical issues.


Thanks Lori appreciate it! 

I just pray we can find a family that wants a homestead all set up for them. It's perfect!


----------



## Our Little Farm

I have had a few pm's and believe I have replied to all with photos, but if I have missed you, please pm me again with a reminder!

Thanks 
OLF


----------



## Our Little Farm

Bumping


----------



## Renae

How far is this part of Va from the Va TN Ky border??


----------



## Our Little Farm

PM sent with exact location.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

So sad to hear this. It's an ideal homestead. I was wondering this morning why I hadn't seen you on the forum much lately, but figured maybe it was a vacation.... Wish it were a vacation. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We have a couple of families viewing it today. One just left and loved it, but have to sell their own place. 

I'm happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Country Lady

I'm sorry to hear of health issues and your need to sell, and pray a brighter future is in store for you and your family. Your place sounds wonderful.


----------



## Wylie Kyote

Hi. Your place looks great. Hope you can sell it and buy where you want. 

Wylie


----------



## Our Little Farm

It is where I want to be. I am selling and moving to town due to health reasons amongst others. 
I had hoped it could be my forever home.

Great place, great neighbors. Going to be hard to leave.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Our Little Farm said:


> We have a couple of families viewing it today. One just left and loved it, but have to sell their own place.
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions.


They came back again to measure and love it, but have to sell their own place first. 

Any questions?

Trust me, if you are looking to set up a homestead and would love all the hard work of setting it up done, have wonderful neighbors, great area for farmers markets, road side stands and jobs, this is the place.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Hi,we have a friend in the Marines who has talked of buying a place,not sure of his time schedule however.
Do you have more pics you could send so I can pass them along?
We are truly sorry to read of your selling,it seemed a wonderful place.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Oz. Pm me your private e-mail and I will send you a lot more details. 

We really want to sell it as a going concern with all that it has to offer for self sufficiency.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

I passed along the info,will see what he has to say.


----------



## Zephaniah

Is this still for sale? Do you have more pics?

I will be out that way in the middle of September

sent you a pm with e-mail


----------



## Our Little Farm

Pm sent.


----------



## kbshorts

So sorry to hear you are selling. I would buy it in a minute if I wasn't so settled here. Take care!

Keith


----------



## Our Little Farm

Bump!


----------



## ssmeester

Hi,

I PM'd you earlier this week, but in case you didn't get it, we'd love to see pics and have more info. Please email to;

*ssmeester at yahoo dot com*


Blessings,
Sandra

PS We're in Ruckersville, VA


----------



## Our Little Farm

Sorry, I am rarely on here anymore.
I have forwarded it to my husband who can send you all you need as I'm not well right now. 

OLF


----------



## Our Little Farm

Bump


----------



## Common Tator

It breaks my heart to see you selling the place. I remember being so happy for you when you bought it. I'll keep your family in my prayers. To good health!


----------



## Ross

How many acres?


----------



## Nancy

I see at the top of the post it says 10 acres. Just in case she doesn't get back to you.


----------



## Ross

Missed that thanks


----------

